# how to convert .rmvd files to .avi files



## RPT (Nov 8, 2002)

Can anyone advise of best way to convert an .rmvd file to an .avi file? I want to encode the files into a DVD using Nero 7, & Nero won't recognize the format. Alternatively, if there is a simple, user friendly way of creating a DVD with menus, chapters, etc. form rmvd files, I'd certainly appreciate hearing about it.
Thanks!!


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

Hi,
Here's a link to a site I use for any and all my dvd/video problems: http://www.videohelp.com
This sounds like something someone there could help with.
patmac


----------



## DaisyLin (Jun 6, 2005)

You may try winavi video converter which can convert rmvb to avi perfectly. You may find some more details from http://www.winavi.com/rmvb-converter.htm


----------

